# Problema con placa Asrock P4VM800



## Manolon (May 24, 2012)

Hola estimados, la verdad estoy desbordado con este problemita hace un par de dias.. tengo una placa asrock p4vm800 que la traje andando junto con su disco procesador celeron 2.4Ghz y 256mb de memoria.. quisiera hacerla andar dado que es de un familiar que le da solo uso al office.. y no da para dejarlo a pie..  les paso a detallar el problema: formateé el disco duro desde otra pc aprovechando que hice el respaldo de los datos, y al momento de volver el disco (SATA) a la placa anteriormente dicha me da el error de " Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key " todo bien, viche la BIOS y movi ahi para leer desde cd/dvd para levantar el cd de instalacion de windows xp.. no detectaba disco duro.. le puse otro a ver que pasaba ya con windows instalado y de confianza (IDE) tampoco queria saber nada.. 

alguna pista de que puede ser? ya no se q hacer..  
muchas gracias !


----------



## nocta (May 24, 2012)

No detecta ningun disco? Si ponés un pendrive o algo similar USB tampoco?

El disco arranca? Digamos, vos le conectás los dos cables y a pesar que no lo detecta el BIOS, si lo tocás, se siente que se mueven los platos?

Respecto al IDE, haría la misma prueba pero me fijaría que esté bien el jumper para que no se pisen el 'master' con el 'slave'.


----------



## nasaserna (May 24, 2012)

Amigo. entra a la bios y en la parte del tipo de sata activa el tipo IDE, tambien recuerda que esas board solo admiten sata 1.5G, por eso debes colocarle el jumper en el disco para que lea solo en 1.5G.

yo tenía una que para que leyera el disco sata en el momento de encenderla y me mostrara el mensaje de "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key", solo resionaba el boton de reset(no lo apagaba) y listo reiniciaba como si nada. asi me trabajó dos años hasta que se me ahogó en una inundación.

como nota al mergen si le vas acolocar el windows xp que es lo mejor para este equipito, trata de colocarle unos 512M de ram y te trabajará de manera mas aceptable.


----------



## leonixya (Jun 27, 2012)

Si habré peleado con esos mothers.
Allá por el 2008, en la empresa en la que trabajaba, compraron cerca de 20 equipos con este mother asrock.

La solución es la que dice nasaserna. Pero disiento con el tema memoria. Yo le pondría 1 gb para no tener problemas.

Si seguis con problemas después de intentar esto, podes comprar una plaquita controladora de Hdds. No son caras y te hacen safar.


Saludos.

L


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 28, 2012)

Manolon saludos, en la bios hay una opcion de raid o no raid debe estar en no raid.


----------



## MalejoxD (Jun 28, 2012)

Manolon dijo:


> Hola estimados, la verdad estoy desbordado con este problemita hace un par de dias.. tengo una placa asrock p4vm800 que la traje andando junto con su disco procesador celeron 2.4Ghz y 256mb de memoria.. quisiera hacerla andar dado que es de un familiar que le da solo uso al office.. y no da para dejarlo a pie..  les paso a detallar el problema: formateé el disco duro desde otra pc aprovechando que hice el respaldo de los datos, y al momento de volver el disco (SATA) a la placa anteriormente dicha me da el error de " Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key " todo bien, viche la BIOS y movi ahi para leer desde cd/dvd para levantar el cd de instalacion de windows xp.. no detectaba disco duro.. le puse otro a ver que pasaba ya con windows instalado y de confianza (IDE) tampoco queria saber nada..
> 
> alguna pista de que puede ser? ya no se q hacer..
> muchas gracias !



Que tal manolon, que paso con el equipo? sin aun tenes lios con el solo hazlo saber para ver si te ayudo nada mas hace un par de dias tuve un problema con una board similar de la misma marca y pues a veces es una tonteria lo que hay que hacer.



EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Manolon saludos, en la bios hay una opcion de raid o no raid debe estar en no raid.



Bueno ya vez se adelantaron, muchas veces es eso, si no pues arrancalo sin la bateria de la bios.


----------



## Eco731 (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola que tal… 
Tengo una placa madre Asrock P4VM800 que al momento de encender, no me enciende el disco duro (Samsung HD200HJ), es decir, no se mueve los platos.-
He hecho algunas pruebas que consiste en lo siguiente:
Esto lo hago inmediatamente después de encender la placa madre,  y antes de que la BIOS empiece a reconocer los periféricos conectados. La BIOS está configurada, en el sector SATA, como NON-RAID. Bien … comienzo a explicar que es lo que hago. Al momento de arrancar la placa madre, lo hago sin la conexión del bus de datos (cable rojo plano), es allí, donde el disco arranca (los platos comienzan a girar) y antes de que la BIOS comience la detección o la búsqueda de los periféricos conectados a la placa madre, conecto el bus de datos (cable rojo plano) a dicha placa.-
En ese momento, la placa madre detecta el disco duro… y cuando ya estamos dentro del Windows XP, sin necesidad de haber instalado algún controlador del disco duro, Windows lo detecta y lo muestra de una forma normal. Es como si hubiésemos conectado un Pen-Driver al puerto USB, no hace falta controladores.-
Pregunto:
¿Porqué la placa madre no enciende el disco duro?


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola, nunca había oido de una falla semejante.
Probaste con otro disco? Me suena mas a falla en la placa de control del mismo.
Tuve unos cuantos años ese mismo mother y lo terminé jubilando en actividad porque jamás me dió un problema.
Siempre usé los drivers originales del fabricante.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2016)

- Hazle a la placa un clear CMOS, carga valores por defecto y prueba otra vez.
- Prueba con otro cable
- Lo que ha dicho Lucho LP 

Saludos.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ene 18, 2016)

Intercambia los cables de poder y datos con los de la unidad de cd u otros que tengas a la mano, asimismo intercambia el puerto sata en tu board, sospecha de tu fuente, últimamente he reparado equipos que tienen problemas al reconocer los discos duros, donde frecuentemente la fuente no entrega el voltaje correcto o el conector de power-sata se cortocircuita el pin 12V (amarillo) con uno de tierra (negro).


----------



## analogico (Ene 18, 2016)

parece ser que el disco es sata 2  y la placa sata 1

entonces tienes que configurar el disco en sata 1
en el manual de papel decia como se hacia segun la marca del disco duro
ahora no me acuerdo


----------

